# Be honest - who's started studying for the April '11 exam?



## ptatohed (Dec 9, 2010)

I told myself I'd take a few weeks off after the Oct '10 exam and then hit the books again. Well, it's now been 5+ weeks and I honestly haven't made nearly as much progress as planned. I have studied maybe 2-3 times for 1-2 hours each time for the CA Seismic (which I know I didn't pass), but that's it. I probably passed CA Surveying so I won't be touching that and there is a slight possibility I passed the 8-hour so I might wait for the results before I study for that. But I really do need to get back on the Seismic.

Just curious - how are you guys doing study-wise? :reading:


----------



## willsee (Dec 9, 2010)

I haven't even registered for the April 2011 exam yet

I've ordered study materials though


----------



## Dexman PE (Dec 9, 2010)

I have not even thought about studying... oh wait.


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 9, 2010)

ptatohed said:


> I told myself I'd take a few weeks off after the Oct '10 exam and then hit the books again. Well, it's now been 5+ weeks and I honestly haven't made nearly as much progress as planned. I have studied maybe 2-3 times for 1-2 hours each time for the CA Seismic (which I know I didn't pass), but that's it. I probably passed CA Surveying so I won't be touching that and there is a slight possibility I passed the 8-hour so I might wait for the results before I study for that. But I really do need to get back on the Seismic.
> Just curious - how are you guys doing study-wise? :reading:



I wouldnt waste my time studying yet. Even if I didnt pass I feel like I was well prepared for the test. I would brush up on the stuff I feel like I missed and review the stuff I felt good about. The few extra weeks I would gain by studying while waiting for results would just be added stress I dont need.

Screw studying and enjoy your Christmas.


----------



## Eddierizzle (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm not cracking open Lindeburg nor dropping another 300 for the PE exam until I get my results.


----------



## TheSerg (Dec 9, 2010)

I started going thru the Survey book since that's what I found toughest for the California exam.. :holyness: that I did alright on the Seismic Principles since that's where I felt most conficent getting out.


----------



## navyasw02 (Dec 10, 2010)

FusionWhite said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > I told myself I'd take a few weeks off after the Oct '10 exam and then hit the books again. Well, it's now been 5+ weeks and I honestly haven't made nearly as much progress as planned. I have studied maybe 2-3 times for 1-2 hours each time for the CA Seismic (which I know I didn't pass), but that's it. I probably passed CA Surveying so I won't be touching that and there is a slight possibility I passed the 8-hour so I might wait for the results before I study for that. But I really do need to get back on the Seismic.
> ...


+1, the exam was pretty much a crapshoot. I studied for everything and the stuff I spent the most time wasn't even on there. I still think I did fine.


----------



## Ambrug20 (Dec 10, 2010)

ptatohed said:


> I told myself I'd take a few weeks off after the Oct '10 exam and then hit the books again. Well, it's now been 5+ weeks and I honestly haven't made nearly as much progress as planned. I have studied maybe 2-3 times for 1-2 hours each time for the CA Seismic (which I know I didn't pass), but that's it. I probably passed CA Surveying so I won't be touching that and there is a slight possibility I passed the 8-hour so I might wait for the results before I study for that. But I really do need to get back on the Seismic.
> Just curious - how are you guys doing study-wise? :reading:



You are not the one, who planned to start to study few weeks after exam. I had the same plans after my first try in Oct.2009. I had not not open anything till got my failed result. But based on my result, I decided to skip April and studied since February to October. Fill much better in preparation, but planned to start study economics in December (I am very week in this area). Instead, haven't touch the books. I will wait, relax and enjoy my free time with no study. I have done good in past year of study. One day it will pay off. :mail-296:


----------



## Eddierizzle (Dec 10, 2010)

Tanya said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > I told myself I'd take a few weeks off after the Oct '10 exam and then hit the books again. Well, it's now been 5+ weeks and I honestly haven't made nearly as much progress as planned. I have studied maybe 2-3 times for 1-2 hours each time for the CA Seismic (which I know I didn't pass), but that's it. I probably passed CA Surveying so I won't be touching that and there is a slight possibility I passed the 8-hour so I might wait for the results before I study for that. But I really do need to get back on the Seismic.
> ...


Don't know how TN is about skipping exam dates but in TX you miss an exam date after you have been approved that's a lost chance.


----------



## jv21 (Dec 13, 2010)

has anyone registered for the April 11 exam that took the Oct 10 exam?


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 13, 2010)

jv21 said:


> has anyone registered for the April 11 exam that took the Oct 10 exam?


Without results? No way.


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Dec 13, 2010)

Will start studing soon


----------



## jv21 (Dec 13, 2010)

CtrlAltDelete said:


> Will start studing soon


studing....? taking up a new profession ehh?


----------



## humner (Dec 13, 2010)

I won't be able to afford to do it again, would have to wait until next fall and then, only maybe


----------



## Rob in TN (Dec 14, 2010)

I refuse to begin studying for the April exam until I know I will have to take it...


----------



## craftj2 (Dec 14, 2010)

Studying wo results would be to admit defeat to the Universe. The Secret taught me to only put out positive vibes to the cosmos and activate my own reality.


----------



## ErichB (Dec 15, 2010)

Right now, I'm tied up with final exams for my graduate classes. And what sucks is that I don't qualify for vacation yet to take days off from work to study.

Maybe after this week, I'll start studying again for the PE, just in case. I already ordered the Chelapati book, and I might give the Power exam a shot for my next try.


----------



## DreadPirateRyan (Dec 20, 2010)

There were 2 in my company who took the Oct. 2010 exam (I was one of them). Unfortunately, we both have to wait until next October before we get a chance to take it again.

Yay for oddball disciplines!

+1 Mining / Mineral Processing

+1 Imaginary


----------



## jv21 (Dec 20, 2010)

craftj2 said:


> Studying wo results would be to admit defeat to the Universe. The Secret taught me to only put out positive vibes to the cosmos and activate my own reality.



and to drink the kool-aid too I bet


----------



## Inigo Montoya (Dec 20, 2010)

DreadPirateRyan said:


> There were 2 in my company who took the Oct. 2010 exam (I was one of them). Unfortunately, we both have to wait until next October before we get a chance to take it again.
> Yay for oddball disciplines!
> 
> +1 Mining / Mineral Processing
> ...


I do not mean to pry, but you don't by any chance happen to have six fingers on your right hand?


----------



## DreadPirateRyan (Dec 20, 2010)

Inigo Montoya said:


> I do not mean to pry, but you don't by any chance happen to have six fingers on your right hand?


Do you always begin conversations this way?


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 20, 2010)

I've still got all my personal references in a crate under the table. The borrowed ones were all returned (mainly code books). When I know what the final results of the October session are; the crate will be emptied. Either I'll start reading everything again to brush up; or it'll be loaned out to those that need to study.

No point to have the extra stress of going through everything when you don't know what areas you were weaker on; unless you want to study everything again from scratch! Better to have an idea of what areas you need to concentrate most on and do a general brush up for the areas you did well the last time...


----------



## Inigo Montoya (Dec 20, 2010)

DreadPirateRyan said:


> Inigo Montoya said:
> 
> 
> > I do not mean to pry, but you don't by any chance happen to have six fingers on your right hand?
> ...


My father was slaughtered by a sixfingered man. He was a great swordmaker, my father. And when the six-fingered man appeared and requested a special sword, my father took the job. He slaved a year before he was done.


----------



## DreadPirateRyan (Dec 20, 2010)

Inigo Montoya said:


> DreadPirateRyan said:
> 
> 
> > Inigo Montoya said:
> ...


I've never seen its equal.


----------



## jv21 (Dec 20, 2010)

DreadPirateRyan said:


> Inigo Montoya said:
> 
> 
> > DreadPirateRyan said:
> ...


you guys quoting the princess bride...

REALLY?


----------



## Inigo Montoya (Dec 20, 2010)

DreadPirateRyan said:


> Inigo Montoya said:
> 
> 
> > DreadPirateRyan said:
> ...


Even now, this still brings pain. The six-fingered man returned and demanded it, but at one-tenth his promised price. My father refused. Without a word, the six-fingered man slashed him through the heart. I loved my father, so, naturally, challenged his murderer to a duel... I failed...

the six-fingered man did leave me alive with the six-fingered sword, but he gave me these.


----------



## jv21 (Dec 20, 2010)

Inigo Montoya said:


> DreadPirateRyan said:
> 
> 
> > Inigo Montoya said:
> ...


REALLY??


----------



## DreadPirateRyan (Dec 20, 2010)

Inigo Montoya said:


> DreadPirateRyan said:
> 
> 
> > Inigo Montoya said:
> ...


How old were you?


----------



## kstatenupe (Dec 22, 2010)

They are probably trying toget thneir post count up...like me


----------



## TallyPE (Dec 22, 2010)

no studying here until after results. hopefully, it wont be necessary.


----------



## kstatenupe (Dec 22, 2010)

If I dont pass, I will start studying after new years. I know the areas I need to brush up on. - 25th post. Whew!!!


----------



## StaceyG (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't want to look at those books again...at least wait till the results are out to pull them out of the suitcase!


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 23, 2010)

blybrook said:


> I've still got all my personal references in a crate under the table. The borrowed ones were all returned (mainly code books). When I know what the final results of the October session are; the crate will be emptied. Either I'll start reading everything again to brush up; or it'll be loaned out to those that need to study.
> No point to have the extra stress of going through everything when you don't know what areas you were weaker on; unless you want to study everything again from scratch! Better to have an idea of what areas you need to concentrate most on and do a general brush up for the areas you did well the last time...


I left my crates packed, on the handtruck in my garage, until I got my results.... once I knew I had passed, I unloaded everything...


----------



## TheSerg (Dec 23, 2010)

kstatenupe said:


> If I dont pass, I will start studying after new years. I know the areas I need to brush up on. - 25th post. Whew!!!



I've unpacked my structures books since I felt most confident about that (and I use them on a regular basis) after taking the CA Special Seismic. For CA Special Surveying, yeah I've started glancing through maybe a couple of pages a night (haven't done surveying since the undergrad class) and didn't feel too hot about that part.


----------



## mpm1732 (Dec 23, 2010)

ptatohed said:


> I told myself I'd take a few weeks off after the Oct '10 exam and then hit the books again. Well, it's now been 5+ weeks and I honestly haven't made nearly as much progress as planned. I have studied maybe 2-3 times for 1-2 hours each time for the CA Seismic (which I know I didn't pass), but that's it. I probably passed CA Surveying so I won't be touching that and there is a slight possibility I passed the 8-hour so I might wait for the results before I study for that. But I really do need to get back on the Seismic.
> Just curious - how are you guys doing study-wise? :reading:


I am still waiting on the results from the OCT 2010 exam. I will not study unless I find I failed.


----------



## StructuralKungFu (Dec 28, 2010)

^ agreed. No more arts and crafts until I see that I failed. Then I'll curse self, punch own nuts, and begin process of studying all over again.


----------



## sc57 (Dec 28, 2010)

If I don't PASS, I will start after Jan 15th.


----------



## paki (Dec 30, 2010)

No need to study now, I passed! But if I didn't pass I would have waited until after the new year to start studying again.


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 31, 2010)

paki said:


> No need to study now, I passed! But if I didn't pass I would have waited until after the new year to start studying again.



Congrats buddy!


----------



## cabbagekid2 (Jan 5, 2011)

Congrats on passing!

I'm still waiting for results here. I'm debating whether or not I should actually start studying already since it's taking so long...

Maybe if I don't get results by Friday I'll start.


----------



## humner (Jan 6, 2011)

I have been studying, at least one hour per day. As far as quoting Princess Bride, please continue, as well as The Holy Grail.


----------



## MechMark (Jan 6, 2011)

I've been studying for about a month for about 1-2 hours each night, but I'm not sure if I feel any more prepared than I did a month ago. I'm already to the point of being willing to give anything to pass this test on the first try, and it's still 3 months away.


----------

